# Weekly competition 2008-15



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U F2 L F R2 B2 L' B U' F R' U2 B U L B' D F2 L U2 F U B2 L'
*2. *R D' B D' B' L' F L' F2 D' L' F R' U2 R' U R' F' L D R B2 R' D' B'
*3. *F2 D B' D2 F2 D2 B U B L' U' R2 F2 U' F' R F L D' F2 U B' R' D R'
*4. *U' F' U' L B2 U B' L D F2 U R D2 R' B R2 D' B' D2 L2 D' R B2 D' R2
*5. *D' B' U' R' U2 R' U' L' D R U2 R' U L D B2 R' F2 D' L' U2 B' R2 D' B

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R' D U B F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R D U2 L2 R2 U' L' B F' U2
*2. *R2 U' B2 L D' L R' D' R2 D L R F' L' F D2 U2 B' F2 R2 B' R' B2 U' F
*3. *L R' D2 L' R2 U' F' L U' B' F2 R B' F2 R' B' F2 R U L' B D U2 R2 D'
*4. *L2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' F' D' U' L R D' B D' U' L F2 D' B' L' R' F2 D2 U2 F2
*5. *F' L2 R U L R B2 F' R2 B2 F' U' B D2 U' R B2 U' F U R2 D2 U L' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' U F' D' r' U' B' R' B' f2 D' u2 L r2 R2 F2 D' L2 r' u B u' r' R B f F U2 L' r R f' D2 B U2 L2 F D2 r U
*2. *L B f' U' B L' r2 D u B R2 u R' U r D' u' U' r2 f F2 D2 U' r' R' u' R' u' R f D' u U L' D u F D u2 U
*3. *B f F' L' r F' u B' f' L R2 u' r R' F2 R B' L2 B' F u B' f L' U2 B u' B2 U B' F D u U2 f F' U' B2 L r
*4. *F2 U' r' B' D' B f L' f D' f' F2 L f F r D2 u2 L' r' R2 D2 U2 L' r R D' L r2 R' u2 F2 L2 U' B' f2 F2 D u f2
*5. *R2 f R' u U B2 f F' U' r2 F' u' B2 f2 U2 r B f' F U L B' R' F D' f r U' F L2 D' u2 U' f' R' B' f r D L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *d2 u B' f F2 r u2 U f R' U' l' D2 d' U2 L2 r u L l' b' F2 l u R' U' b L' l r2 d' u' l u2 U2 f2 l2 D' B' D f2 L r' B2 f2 F' R2 d' F' D' B R f2 r f' R' d' f l2 b2
*2. *D' F2 R B' L r2 f' u2 U B' D' d u U' L' f l2 U' b l' f2 U2 b' F d' l2 u2 U2 F' D' d' u' U' f' R' f F L' D u' f2 L u U b' f l' R2 b' D2 u U' b r R' D2 L' l r R
*3. *B2 f L2 R d b' d2 u2 B' r' R' b' D u U' l' b' U l2 r R' b' R' u' L2 d2 U' b F2 D b' l2 u' b' l' U' L' l R' b' l2 D' U r2 f F r D2 d u2 U b2 L' l' R2 B2 D' r D2 r2
*4. *R' U F L u R' D d u2 f' U2 r d' l' r2 R2 f2 u2 U' l b2 f u U2 b' F R D U F2 L l2 u' U2 b f2 F2 u' U f2 l r' f2 l' B2 b F' r2 u' U2 l' d' r2 b2 f' F2 D' u2 F U2
*5. *B b' L r2 B2 d2 L' B F' l2 r2 u2 r' B b f' F' l b' r b' F L' l2 r2 R' b2 r2 R2 b F2 D' U2 B2 f2 R' d' B' D' U2 L2 D' r2 R' d U2 F' L r2 b d u B' R f' d2 B b2 F' r'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R D2 F' L' B2 L2 B2 L' D' L2 F R' F' U F' U L D2 B' L2 B2 D F' U'
*2. *L D F' U' F' D' F' U B' L' F' R' D2 F' R2 U' F' R2 D F L D2 R2 U' L
*3. *R2 U2 R2 D R F D' R' U L2 U B2 D2 L' B' L2 F2 U' B2 L D2 B' R2 F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D' B F D L R2 D2 U L2 D B2 R' U' L R D' L2 R2 U2 R' B F R' U
*2. *U R' U' F' L F R B' F D' U F' R' F L' R' U B U2 L' R2 U2 L R' F'
*3. *F2 L D2 U' F' U B F' D' U L' R2 D' U2 B F2 D B F2 R2 F R B2 D2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 R2 D' B2 f' F u2 R2 u2 L2 r R2 U2 B r' R u' f u' R2 B' f2 F2 L R' F2 r2 f' D' r' B u2 f' r F' L' F L2 r
*2. *D2 u' B D r F' L' r R2 u U L r2 R F' D' u2 U2 R2 D' u' B2 L2 u r' u B' u U f2 D U' r2 R2 u2 U2 B' f2 F2 L'
*3. *R f' u2 f U' L D' U f' F' u r' u2 r2 R2 U' F' L r2 f' u B' r D' u' U F2 L r2 R' u r F' u' f' F D r D u2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 f' R' U l' R B F D2 u2 U' b F R2 D2 L l r2 R u' U2 F2 d' u' L2 l' r' F' l' B' b' D' l' r' R2 f' F' D' d u2 U2 B b' U' B' D' d2 u2 U' B2 b' F' D2 d u' F2 D2 u' U L
*2. *F u2 l' b u' r R' B' b f D f' D d U F d B2 f D d' u2 L R F2 l2 F R B' F R' D2 d2 u' U' B2 f l b r2 b' r U2 r B2 L' l' r D2 B f' F' r' R' f F d2 L B' f2
*3. *d R d' u f2 R F2 d L' B' b' f F2 D2 u2 r' R' U' L' R b' f' D2 U2 l U2 L' u2 R2 b u2 l' d2 L' R b d' L' l r' R u' b2 u L f' d U2 B2 L2 b2 U' b L' B U2 B2 F u2 b

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' L' D2 U L' R B F' L D2 B2 F' U2 R B' D U B' F R2
*2. *D' U' F2 R F' D' U2 R2 F2 D R B F2 R' B F2 L2 R F' L B' L2 R2 D2 U'
*3. *R' B F2 D L2 F2 D' F D U' B F D2 F2 D L' B F2 D' B' D' R2 D R B'
*4. *U L R D' L D U' L F L' R U' R2 F' D F U L D2 U2 B F D' F2 D
*5. *U2 L R' F' U' L R2 U' L2 R' U2 L U2 F' D2 L' R' D2 U B D' F' L' R' F
*6. *B R' B' D F' D' L B2 F2 U2 L B' F' R2 D2 R' D' U' L R D U' B2 R B'
*7. *D U F' R' B2 F D R' F' D2 R U' B' F' D L' R2 F' U2 R2 D' U R B F
*8. *U2 L' R' D L D' L' R' B2 D2 R U2 R B' F2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 F R B F' R'
*9. *L' R' U2 B R B2 F' L' D F L R B D' U' L' B' U2 L2 R' D B F2 R' B
*10. *U2 B' F' R2 U' L R2 F' L' R' U B F' D' B2 F L2 R' B2 F' U' F L2 U' R
*11. *R' U2 F U2 L F' L' D' L2 R' B' F R2 B' F2 R' U' R D U' B2 D2 F' L2 R'
*12. *L' R2 B2 L R D2 F R B F' D B F' L2 B F' L' R B' F' D B F' R' U'
*13. *B F' D2 L2 R2 D F' U2 B R U F2 L' R U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U L' R2 D' B'
*14. *R' D2 L2 F' L2 B L R D B2 F2 U' L R2 U B2 L' R2 F' L' R' D U F' L2
*15. *D U2 R' U2 B F L' D2 F R' B R' U R' D2 U' R2 D2 U L' F' L' R2 B2 F
*16. *D' U L' B' F U' F' D U2 B' D U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 R' D B' F2 L' R U' F
*17. *F' D L' B2 F' D L U R' F2 R2 B2 F L' R B' U F' L2 B' F2 U R' U2 L
*18. *U' B2 L R D' B' F U' R B F D' U2 L2 R' D' R F L' R2 D R2 D' L2 B
*19. *B' F2 D2 U2 B U L' U L R' U F D' F' L' D2 U R' F D' U2 B2 D2 U2 R
*20. *B2 F D' U2 B' R B2 F' D F2 D' L R F2 D' U' L' R' U' B2 D' L R' B F
*21. *D U' B F' L2 B' F R' D' R2 F2 L R' D U F2 L2 B2 F' D' F' L2 U2 B2 F2
*22. *L' F' D' B2 L R2 D2 L R U B' R2 B2 U' B' L' R2 D2 U2 B D' F D B' R2
*23. *U B' L' D2 B' F' L R D2 U L2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' R2 B F'
*24. *B2 D2 F L2 B' F' D2 B2 F' D L' R2 D' B2 F' D' U B2 F2 D2 B' U L R' D2
*25. *B' F2 R2 U R' B U2 B F' D' U R B' F2 U' B' F' D U' L2 D' U2 F' D F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D2 L R' D' B2 L' U' B2 F D U L' R' F2 L R' F' L2 D2 R' B2 F2 U B2
*2. *R2 D2 B' F L R2 D2 F' R' B2 L R F' R' D U2 F2 D2 U R2 F R D' U R
*3. *R F2 U' L R2 D2 L' R2 B R2 D L F' D' R B L2 R2 B2 F' D' U F' U2 R'
*4. *L R B' D' U2 R F D L R2 B D' U R B2 F' D2 U R' F L' D2 U' R B2
*5. *B2 F L' R' F2 R U2 L' D R' F' D2 B' L D L R D' U F2 L D' U R2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' B' F' L' F U B' F' L' D R B2 F U L R' D U2 L2 R' D B' L2 B' D2
*2. *U2 F L R2 B2 U2 B2 F R D L' R2 F2 D U2 B' F2 R B' L B' F U2 L' U'
*3. *R B' F2 D2 B' F2 R D2 R2 B' R F' R2 D' B' D B L' R U2 L' B F2 R F2
*4. *U' F L R2 D2 U' B' F' L' F D' L2 D' B2 L' B' F U' F2 D B L2 D2 U R2
*5. *R' B2 D' L' R' B' F R D2 B L' F' R2 F2 U' B2 L B2 F' L2 B' F2 L' D' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble *(perform the scramble on cube 1, turn a solved cube into cube 1)
*1. *D U B' D2 B' F' D U2 R2 F L R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L R2 B' L' B F2 D2 L' B
*2. *L' R2 D' L' D2 U L2 R D R2 D' U B F D2 B' F' D U2 B D U2 R B' F'
*3. *L2 R B2 R D U' L2 R2 D2 U' F' D' B F' R2 B' D' U2 B F R U' R2 U F
*4. *L R2 B F L' D2 L B U B F' R B' R2 D F' L2 R U L' B' U' B2 L2 R'
*5. *U' R2 D2 L R2 F D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R' D2 U' L2 B' F' R B2 F2 L' F D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L R' U R U2 L' D' U B F U2 R D B' F R F L F' L R B2 F L2 R' D2 B F' U2 L2 R D U R' B' D2 U L2 B F L' R' B2 F R
(45 moves original)
D' F2 R' F R' D' U B' D' B' F U' B R2 D' F L F2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) D L2 F D2 F' D2 R' D2 R U2 R U' B' D' F L F' U2 L' F D' B' U2 B' U2
*1. *(3x3x3) D' U' B' F D U2 B' F' L F' L R2 B R' D' U L2 R2 B2 U2 F R' B2 F' U2
*1. *(4x4x4) r2 D2 f' U' r2 D' u f2 L' F' u' R2 D2 u U2 B u F L2 r' R B2 f' F D B' u' U2 L2 f' U' L2 R2 D2 u' B u2 U' F2 r2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) D2 L F' L2 B U2 R2 U B' R' F' R' F D F2 U' R2 D F L2 U' F' R2 F2 U
*1. *(3x3x3) R2 U L' F U F2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R' D B F2 U R2 D2 L' R B2 R' B' L'
*1. *(4x4x4) L' r2 R' u U2 L D L F' u' r' u f' F' L2 f2 u R' u2 U f2 r' R B2 L' R U L' r2 R' B F D' R D' f u F2 U B
*1. *(5x5x5) l F L' l R' b2 d F' D u' B2 b F2 U L' l2 r' D' l2 r2 F2 u2 f' D' L2 l2 U f l' r' b' L2 D' F d' B2 f' F2 D U b2 u2 l' b' L2 r b' U2 b2 L' F d' B d' L2 b' f r2 B' f2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx* (The scrambles come from the new/future official scrambler. These scrambles were also used at Danish Open 2008 and Madrid Open 2008 so I will not provide the old scrambles anymore. R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations)
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l' r b' u' B' L R L' R' U L U L U B R' B L' U L
*2. *l' r u' B R B R' B L U' L' U B' L' R L' B' L U R'
*3. *l r' b u' U' L B' U R B' L' U' R L U L' U R' L' B'
*4. *l r b' U L' B L R' L B' L B L' R' L B' L U' B' L
*5. *r' b' u' U L' B L' R' U' B' L' B' L R' B L U' B' L R

*Square-1*
*1. *0,3 / 0,-3 / -2,0 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 0,2 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 4,5 / 0,5 / 0,1 / 3,0 / 0,3 / 6,2 / 6,0 / -4,0 / -4,0 / 0,4 /
*2. *3,-1 / 0,3 / 0,4 / 3,3 / 6,0 / -3,0 / -3,0 / -3,3 / -3,1 / 0,3 / 5,0 / 2,0 / -2,5 / 4,0 / -4,0 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -2,0
*3. *0,-1 / 0,3 / 0,3 / -2,3 / -3,3 / 0,3 / -5,0 / 2,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 1,4 / 6,4 / -2,3 / -4,0 / 3,3 / 0,3 / -1,3
*4. *0,3 / 0,3 / 0,2 / -3,1 / 0,3 / 6,2 / 0,4 / -3,0 / 4,0 / 0,3 / 5,5 / 0,1 / 0,3 / 3,0 / 0,4 / 0,5 / -5,5 / -4,5
*5. *-5,0 / 0,5 / -3,3 / 0,3 / 1,0 / 6,3 / 6,2 / 6,4 / 6,0 / 2,0 / -2,0 / -3,0 / 5,2 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 0,2


Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## typhoonbay2 (Apr 9, 2008)

okay so im a total noob
3x3: (50.92),(1:18.34),1:14.86, 1:06.76, 58.00
comment: 50.92 actually fastest.
4x4: 4:42.95, 4:43.94, 5:03.21, (4:35.27), (5:35.77) 
comments: last time sucked. i am ashamed haha

getting a DIY tomorow. still on LBL. i have learned a few of F2L alg's. just gotta get use to it. and how to notice what is where faster. dont critisize to hard. ha


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2008)

Let's get this week done early!

*3x3x3:* 21.75 17.50 19.27 23.43 21.47 => 20.83
Not as good as before...

*3x3x3_OH:* 36.83 35.41 34.47 37.93 38.40 => 36.72
Reasonable.

*3x3x3_feet:* 3:39.46 2:22.78 2:18.91 2:04.91 1:40.91 => 2:15.53
First one I buggered up a G perm, last one was a PLL skip. Not a very good performance overall.

*4x4x4:* 1:47.33 1:44.31 2:32.58 2:09.65 2:04.30 => 2:00.43
Hmmm....

*5x5x5:* 4:11.19 3:10.63 3:32.78 3:39.97 3:17.96 => 3:30.24
Hmmm....


----------



## typhoonbay2 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> Let's get this week done early!
> 
> *3x3x3:*
> 
> ...



how come you dont post your times?


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm doing them right now, I'll post them as I get them done


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2008)

Dan Cohen:

3x3: 14.18 14.83 16.81 16.41 17.21 = *16.01*

4x4:1:02.43 1:10.16 (O) 53.97 (P) 59.53 (O) 1:22.75 (OP) = *1:04.04*
should've been better. That 53 would've been a new PB!

5x5:1:45.77 1:46.19 (POP) 1:42.18 1:49.88 1:49.56 (POP)= *1:47.17*
ok... not great though.

3x3_oh: 22.06 (PLL) 21.86 26.56 34.13 29.22 = *25.94*
the 21 was an N at 16  If I had a better PLL that would've been sub 20!

2,3,4 Relay: *1:28.15*
2,3,4,5 Relay: *3:20.58*
1:50 5x5, 1:04ish 4x4. Stupid 2x2 takes almost as long as the 3x3!

Pyraminx:23.41 8.33 11.83 8.97 6.83 = *9.71*
Sq-1: 50.71 54.40 45.21 1:09.71 44.06 = *50.10*


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 9, 2008)

3x3: 27.35, 22.70, 30.92, 22.39, 22.59
As always everything that could go wrong, did.


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 9, 2008)

2x2x2:
10.08, 10.56, (13.22), (8.13), 10.06	avg: 10,23
Comment:my 2x2x2 cube and method sux so 
3x3x3:
(16.96), 20.38, (21.52), 18.06, 20.71 avg: 19.72
Comment:crapy but only did 4 warmup cubes, 21.52 was a +2 penalty so noobish
4x4x4:
1:45.97, 1:43.38, (1:20.34)(new PB lol), 1:45.21, (1:50.83) avg: 1:45.65
Comment: Average times, but that pb was sweet!
5x5x5:
4:13.08, (4:19.77), (3:36.93), 3:54.61, 3:44.36 avg: 3:57.35
Comment: need to train this more and i might get good! 

3x3x3OH:
44.69, 46.13, (40.96), 44.13, (49.13) avg: 44.98
Comment: Consistent that 46.13 was the only OLL that i use M-slice for, that sucked 

2->4 relay:
2:24.16 
Comment: First time 2->4 delay only done like two 2->5s

Pyraminx:
22.35, 18.34, (12.30), (24.78), 18.46 avg: 19.72
Comment: i suck at pyra  screwed that 24 one up.

3x3x3 BLD:
DNF(5:11.38 2 disoriented corner :/), 5:59.16, 5:23.00 avg: ? 
Comment: Im starting to get better/faster memo!

Might do fewest moves thou i suck later if i get my white DIY together.
Happy cubing to the people!


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2008)

2: 5.20, 5.66, 3.97, (8.42), (3.63)=>4.94 a more crap, just what I needed


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 9, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
20.50
17.89
20.71
18.61
19.60
Average of 5: 19.46 
Average of 3/5: 19.57


*3x3x3 BLD:*

DNF
DNF
DNF


----------



## Karthik (Apr 9, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
2x2x2: *6.00, 6.27, 5.92, 7.17, 7.78 = *6.63*
Comment: Ridiculously easy scrambles.I won't have an average like this for long now.
*3x3x3: *20.43, 21.57, 19.79, 21.40, 15.75 = *20.53*
Comment: Bad.Sad 
*4x4x4: *1:26.89(P), 1:37.79(P), 1:35.84(O), 1:50.7(OP), 1:30.69(O) = *1:34.77
*Comment: Lots to improve.
*5x5x5: *3:30.46, 3:18.65, 3:29.61, 3:18.33, 3:28.51 = *3:25.59*
Comment: I finally fixed my 5x5.
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 124.39
*Comment: Nice 
*3x3x3MultiBLD: 7/7 Time: 58:55.40
*Comment: I finally found some time to do this.Used one 4x4 for this attempt.


----------



## philkt731 (Apr 9, 2008)

2: 4.52 3.03 4.34 4.21 3.16 = *3.90* nice! same easy OFOTA case on solve 2 and 5

3: 13.28 PLL 16.44 18.61 14.55 16.41 = *15.80* inconsistent

4: 1:08.86 OP 57.77 1:04.71 OP 1:08.86 OP 1:07.47 O = *1:07.01* could've been so much better without all those parities

5: 2:11.34 1:55.22 1:49.66 2:11.58 2:08.02 = *2:04.91* awesome! best solve ever!

2BLD: DNF (32.14) 34.27 43.25 = *34.27*

3BLD: 2:41.52 DNF (2:05.91) DNF (1:41.22) = *2:41.52*

3OH: 28.52 37.90 30.46 29.47 33.68 = *31.20* good

3Match: 1:37.41 1:25.33 1:22.09 1:08.08 1:16.43 = *1:21.28* idk if this is good or not, but i thought it was pretty good

FMC: *27 moves* 
Scramble: D' F2 R' F R' D' U B' D' B' F U' B R2 D' F L F2 
Solution: F U' F' U B' U' L' B2 U D R D' R' D B' D' R' D R2 F R' B R F' R D F (27)
Explanation
Pseudo 2x2x3: F U' F' U B' U' L' B2 U (9)
Finish F2L: D R D' R' D (5)
LL: B' D' R' D R B. R2 (7) 
This leaves a three cycle of corners. Insert B' R F R' B R F' R' (8) at the . canceling 4 moves
Fix premove: D F (2)

Awesome! Best ever! Took almost the whole hour to find. This is my best by 3 moves!

234Relay: *1:25.30*
2: 0:04
4: 1:04 OP
3: 0:17

2345: *4:10.96* aboslutely horrible
2: 0:04
5: 2:39 wtf???
4: 1:13 P 
3: 0:14
stupid 5x5, i have no idea


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 9, 2008)

2x2x2: 7.17 7.54 6.06 7.55 7.17 = 7.29
3x3x3: 19.81 18.32 14.91 18.84 22.77 = 18.99 
4x4x4: 1:32.40 1:13.56 1:15.64 1:22.70 1:32.49 = 1:23.58 
5x5x5: 1:47.64 2:08.55 1:54.19 1:51.00 1:50.46 = 1:51.88 
2x2x2_bf: DNF 10.45 DNF = 10.45

The rest later.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> 5x5x5: 1:47.64 2:08.55 1:54.19 1:51.00 1:50.46 = 1:51.88
> The rest later.



Uh oh.... I better watch out. Cornell is going to be fun  

BTW, another 1:46 avg12 today


----------



## sam (Apr 10, 2008)

3x3: 17.25 18.79 19.30 (15.92) (21.93) = 18.45 Avg.
Good!

3x3OH: 35.39 35.19 38.94 (32.30) (40.00) = 36.51 Avg.
good. but worse than my official avg XD

Master Magic: 2.41 2.45 2.29 (3.01) (2.27) = 2.38 avg.
Fail. idk if MM WR is really worth it : /. 

Magic: (1.40) 1.30 1.28 1.38 (1.28) = 1.32 avg.
Done on my Harry Potter magic!!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5x5: 1:47.64 2:08.55 1:54.19 1:51.00 1:50.46 = 1:51.88
> ...



If you choke and I don't, I win.
If I choke and you don't, you win.
If we both choke, it's an indeterminant outcome in your favor.

Simple as that.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 10, 2008)

*3x3x3:*29.09, 26.80, 27.95, 30.31, 23.58 = 27.55
*Comment:* Average average

*3x3x3-BLD:* (DNF),
*Comment:* First one was messed up on EO(I think)Looks like I did setup moves incorrect or did extra moves. 
*4x4x4:* (2:05.46(P)), 2:08.89(P), (2:31.50(OP)), 2:23.51, 2:23.68(P) = 2:18.61
*Comment:* No Sub-2 yet...

*2x2x2-BLD:* (2:29.11), 2:47.39, (DNF) = 2:38.25
*Comment:* I suck at this but will get better. (Hopefully)

Continuing later....


----------



## alexc (Apr 11, 2008)

I've decided to limit my events to the ones that interest me most from now on.

*2x2:* 8.31 6.05 (5.93) 6.77 (8.52) = 7.04
This would have turned out much better if the first and the last weren't so terrible!

*4x4:* (1:41.11) (2:12.33) 2:04.08 1:57.77 1:46.86 = 1:56.24
My best sub-2 average. 

*2x2bld:* 29.36 36.71 DNF = 29.36 
I tried to memo as fast as I could and this was the result. 

*3x3bld:* DNF(1:38) 1:52.41 1:40.84 = 1:40.84 
The DNF was 2 flipped edges. 

*3x3multibld:* 3/3 (22:04.99)
Yeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!! Second try at 3 cubes, and first success. I went slow on the memo to make sure I got it all right. (Memo was 15:xx.) I'm also glad that I was way under the new times limits. It was awesome to see all the cubes solved, this is why I love multibld.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 11, 2008)

3x3x3
28.15, 29.86, (33.68), (21.37), 28.00 = 28.67
Yay, FINALLY sub-30 average, now, back to my darn PLL's...
I'm thinking this might be because of my new DIY from 9spuzzles. I actually assembled it properly this time.


----------



## tim (Apr 11, 2008)

*multi bld*
21/23, 1:40h (1:08 memo)

Hats off, Dennis!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 11, 2008)

Tim, you are crazy... 21/23 is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of (other than 21/21 ) gj, and you'll soon have a big success.


----------



## Henxu (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!
First post.
3x3x3
20.75 [With PLL skip](Personal record ) 27.87 27.48 27.28 28.26 
Av. 26.33
Better average than I've made at Madrid OPEN. 
Arnaud, how are you? I'm the guy who made with you that ''laughly'' teamsolve in the open


----------



## LarsN (Apr 11, 2008)

Lars Nielsson
3x3: (50.55), 45.15, 48.43, (40.19), 46.16 = 46.58
This was done with my newly invented method for 3x3. As you can see I've only been practising the speed part for a few days. It will improve fast.

3x3BLD: DNF, 2:54.52, 2:12.80 = 2:12.80
Comment: phew...this was my first attempt at 3x3BLD since my 3 dnf's at danish open. This was good enough for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2008)

Still haven’t done multiBLD yet, but I wanted to go ahead and post for everything else:

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 16.09, 11.46, 10.69, 12.47, 10.68 = *11.54*
*3x3x3:* 25.08, 26.25, 55.50, 32.72, 31.36 = *30.11*
Comment: Good thing I get to throw the highest one out. SD including all 5 solves was 12.35. Anyone ever go higher? 
*4x4x4:* 2:02.37 (O), 2:19.44 (O), 2:04.48 (OP), 2:07.01 (OP), 2:06.05 (OP) = *2:05.85*
Comment: Awful. Bad parity didn’t help; I could never get momentum.
*5x5x5:* 3:17.93, 3:27.97, 3:13.04, 3:39.15, 3:21.11 = *3:22.34*
Comment: Ugh.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 58.06, 46.34, 1:01.71 = *46.34*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:06.43), 2:50.91, 2:52.88 = *2:50.91*
Comment: Wonderful!! I got brave and tried M2 for edges. DNF was just 2 edges misoriented. I’m finally as fast with M2 as with 3-cycle! I’m very happy, because M2 will work much better for multiBLD. I just switched to doing M2 like I do r2 on 4x4x4 – for the 3 cases where edges would wind up misoriented, I use commutators to fix the pair, instead of leaving the edge misoriented (like Stefan) or fixing it individually (like Erik).
*4x4x4 BLD:* 14:47.06 (8:49 mem), 14:10.23 (7:23 mem), 12:57.62 (6:22 mem) = *12:57.62*
Comment: All of these were kind of rotten; couldn’t find all the edges on the first one, bad recall on the second one, trouble in solving phase on the third one. But I got them all!
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (28:26.01, 15:20 mem), 26:28.60 (14:02 mem), 21:17.39 (10:30 mem) = *21:17.39*
Comment: Wow! New personal best! Still not as good as Tim last week, but I’m very happy getting so close to 20. DNF was really close too - just 2 X centers wrong.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/8, 1:17:39.85* (54:23 mem)
Comment: I'm not too disappointed with this, because it was my first time trying it with M2. And at least 2 of the cubes were messed up for reasons totally unrelated to M2 - cubes 2 and 3 were corner orientation mistakes only due to my misinterpreting my hex value when I executed.  Cube 5 was 2 edges misoriented - on memorization I used the wrong sticker on one piece; cube 7 was 3 edges mispermuted due to bad memorization again, and cube 8 appears to have been me missing a B2 setup move somewhere. Not a bad first attempt with M2.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:11.03, 1:06.83, 1:07.81, 59.55, 58.08 = *1:04.73*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:27.46, 3:15.75, 3:58.61, 3:57.86, 3:01.88 = *3:33.69*
Comment: See, Dene, I told you last week was lucky. But I think this week was really unlucky; nothing but difficult algorithms throughout, and all but the last one I messed up either the OLL or the PLL. I certainly hope next week will be back to normal.
*3x3x3 match the scramble:* 3:08.15, 3:33.30, DNF, 3:35.94, 4:54.34 = *4:01.19*
Comment: I’m obviously bad at this. I was playing with different methods. First and fourth were LBL, second and fifth were F2L, and third was BLD 3-cycle. I totally blew the BLD one because I pulled on the blindfold and then tried to “solve” the scrambled cube instead of the solved one.  I didn’t realize it until I was 3/4 of the way through. When I realized it, I put it down, picked up the solved cube, and tried again. The whole silliness took 6:27.15, and then I tried reapplying the scramble to a solved cube to check it, and it was a bit messed up – some edges wrong and some orientations – I didn’t bother counting everything. I was afraid to try another BLD because I didn’t want to DNF my first average on this. I’ll try M2 next week!
*2-4 Relay:* *23:54.24* (13:15 mem)
Comment: Yeah! I got another one! I love doing relays BLD.
*2-5 Relay:* *DNF* (1:18:46.76, 43:34 mem)
Comment: This was my worst try yet. I forgot to swap 2 wings on the 5x5x5, and the 4x4x4 was pretty messed up – I apparently forgot to undo a slice move. I made all kinds of mistakes on all 4 cubes on this; I’m lucky it came out as nice as it did.
*Magic:* 3.22, 2.78, 3.28, 3.63, 3.18 = *3.23*
*Master Magic:* 5.30, 10.25, 4.96, 6.47, 5.13 = *5.63*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one yet.
*MegaMinx:* 3:53.93, 3:03.96, 3:32.05, 3:37.90, 3:46.66 = *3:38.87*
*Pyraminx:* 27.53, 23.91, 15.25, 22.52, 17.46 = *21.30*
*Square-1:* 2:01.78 (P), 1:30.33, 1:31.22, 1:52.69 (P), 1:04.90 = *1:38.08*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
L B2 L2 U R2 B’ F D2 B F’ R2 B’ U F U’ D F D’ F2 D2 R’ D R2 D’ R D2 R2 D’ R F’ R’ U2 B U B’ U F R’
2x2x2: L B2 L2 U . R2 B’
2x2x3: U F U’ D F D’ F2
cross + 3rd pair: D2 R’ D R2 D’ R
4th pair: D2 R2 D’ R F’ R’
OLL: U2 B U B’ U F
AUF: R’
Insert at . to solve edges: R2 B’ F D2 B F’
I guess it’s a good sign that now I’m pretty unhappy with this; just a few weeks ago I probably would have been happy with it. Maybe next week will be better.

Comments to others
-------------------
Tim: You and Dennis are both simply amazing!
Karthik: Nice job on the multi!
Jon and Dan: I'm amazed by how you guys continue to improve on the 5x5x5. Keep your rivalry going - it's good for cubing!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 11, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 8.43
(7.97), 8.59, 8.15, (10.16), 8.56
I'm out of practice

*3x3x3* = 14.91
(16.79), 13.97, 14.36, (12.77), 16.40
2 bad ones, 3 good ones

*3x3x3 BLD* = 1:09.46
DNF (1:18), DNF (1:49), 1:09.47


*3x3x3 Multi bld* = 4/6, 26:46
Yeah, I'm just stupid...forgot to flip 2 corners on one cube, and memorised the first edge wrong, so ended with 2 edges flipped...and...oh, well...messed up cube rotations on the first one...and it was all scrambled 

*3x3x3 OH* = 24.97
24.99, (21.78), (27.00), 24.96, 25.04
Made 2 mistakes on the 27 :/

*4x4x4* = 1:23.49
1:29.61, 1:23.81, 1:16.79, 1:33.81, 1:17.06
3 bad ones, 2 ok ones

*4x4x4 BLD* = 
DNF (8:36), others to follow

*5x5x5* = 2:44.87
2:43.40, 2:54.89, 2:43.76, 2:38.45, 2:47.45
this was good! didn't expect it, as I didn't touch the 5x5 for some time...

*Megaminx* = 2:07.96
(1:59.11), 2:12.21, 2:08.27, 2:03.40, (2:19.91)
Not bad...mean of first 3 would be 2:06.53...11th in the world! 

*Pyraminx* = 17.27
20.82, 17.76, (11.59), (DNF), 13.18
Bleh...bad, considering I did a 13.59 avg of 12 today...but I didn't warm up for this...the DNF was a pop on last move ¬¬

*Square-1* = 55.38
54.68, (1:27.63), 53.37, 58.09, (51.47)
Bleh...I'm way out of practice...on the 1:27 I simply forgot the alg to swap 2 corners on both layers ¬¬


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, Mike keep working on the feet! I found a few of the scrambles really nice this week, although that may be because I'm colour neutral.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Jon and Dan: I'm amazed by how you guys continue to improve on the 5x5x5. Keep your rivalry going - it's good for cubing!



Perhaps between the two of us... 

Although at this point, I'm tempted to believe anyone can get sub-2:30 with a fair amount of practice.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe the same thing. Personally, I really don't see how sub-3 is really that hard. No Offense to you people sup-3, but I can't fathom not being under 3 minutes. It just takes a little bit of practice, and a lot of looking around.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, easier said than done. I've been working on it quite a bit, I mean, I average about 50 seconds for centres now, which I think is reasonable, although I would prefer sub40. But those edges take a good 2 minutes...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2008)

Well Dene, your centers aren't bad. I can't understand how you could spend 2 minutes on edges. Either your doing way too many turns, or your turning speed is minimal. If you were to post a video, I could comment on it, but I get really confused at how people don't do better.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Apr 12, 2008)

4x4: 1.25.75; 1.21.16; 1.23.55; (1.35.22); (1.15.91) =1 minute 23.49 seconds.

3x3: (14.55); 15.70; 16.30; (16.69);16.09 =16.09 seconds


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Well Dene, your centers aren't bad. I can't understand how you could spend 2 minutes on edges. Either your doing way too many turns, or your turning speed is minimal. If you were to post a video, I could comment on it, but I get really confused at how people don't do better.



I'm working on getting a camera (whenever I can be bothered to go out next) so I will try making a video, to see what you have to say about it. The main problem is probably lookahead. I can't turn that fast either, I'm blaming this on small fingers with big Rubik's 5x5x5, although that isn't really a big problem.


----------



## Mirek (Apr 13, 2008)

*Fmc*

B R B L2 B' R' B L2 U D2 R F' D B' D R2 D' B2 U R F2 D' F' D F' U' R (27, less than 20 min)

break down:
B2. U D2 R F' D B' D R2 D'
f2l: B2 U R U' 
edges: U F2 D' F' D F' U' R 
corners: insert B' R B L2 B' R' B L2 at the dot

I was not far from B2 U D2 R F' D B' D R2 D' B2 U R_ R F' L F2 R' F L' F2 U2 R2 U R' (24) but that would be tricky to find


----------



## Pedro (Apr 13, 2008)

NOOO!
4x4 bld DNF...8:36...2 edges swapped 

on first scramble


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 13, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD: DNFs!

oops! I figured I would be okay after two weeks of no BLD solves, but i better shape up! haha, 2 looked like setup moves mess-ups, the last one I just forgot one piece at the very end


----------



## amateurguy (Apr 13, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 28.48, 32.28, 26.73, 25.95, 32.98 = *29.16*
Comments: Do you know how horrible it is to have a POP in the middle of a G-perm and then missing sub-30 by trying to fix it for my second solve? I need to work on not making my cube lock up so much. Must be nervousness...

*3x3x3 BLD*: 4:05.42, 4:32.29, 3:52.84 = *3:52.84*
Comments: The third solve... was almost surprisingly flawless... and is a new PB for me (my second ever sub-4 solve).Today seems to be a good BLD day for me! Or maybe because all the scrambles were nice and easy to memo (and had no parity )


----------



## Henrik (Apr 13, 2008)

Henrik 
*Multi BLD:* 8/11 (2h20m (1h55m memo))
two cube with 2 flipped edges and one cube with a 3 cycle of edges done the wrong way  
But Im going to try again when I find time 

*3x3:* (15.29) 18.29 16.76 17.01 (19.56) => *17.35* sec avg
At least all of the solves were sub-20. Avg was really BAD

*3x3OH:* 35.55 33.43 (37.25) (29.05) 29.87 => *32.95* sec avg
This was good better than normal and better than I did with two hands.

*2x2:* 5.39 (5.05) 5.11 5.07 (5.41) => *5.19* sec avg
 new PB avg of 5  and all sub-5.50

*Magic:* (1.00) 1.04 1.03 1.04 (1.13) => *1.04* sec avg
Good enough

*MasterMagic:* 2.79 3.18 (3.39) 2.81 (2.72) => *2.93* sec avg
First time solving a MasterMagic after Danish Open. Good enough

*4x4:* 1:21.46 (1:12.78) (DNF) 1:29.34 1:15.85 => *1:22.22* min avg
This must be a new PB avg of 5  the DNF was a mess up on parity.

*3x3BLD:* 2:33.61 (2:33.65) (2:06.72) => *2:06.72* (mean of 3 => 2:24,66)
consistent on the first two the last one was a bit of on time compared to the first two  but is ok.

*4x4BLD:* DNF (18:07)
I had some time before Ill go to bed so I tried but 4 or 5 edges were wrong and some centers were wrong too. I have not tried this since Danish Open, I need to practice more.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2008)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> *Multi BLD:* 8/11 (2h20m (1h55m memo))



Very Nice!!!



Pedro said:


> NOOO!
> 4x4 bld DNF...8:36...2 edges swapped
> 
> on first scramble



Wow, Pedro - I thought that was a really hard scramble, too! You're getting quite good!


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 13, 2008)

*4x4x4:* [(2:35.14), 2:20.90, 2:13.12, 2:26.62, (2:09.48)] = 2:21.05

Decent I guess.. Lol


----------



## Pedro (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik
> ...



I found it quite easy  had lots of centers solved...and edges were good too...but I forgot to check those 2 :/


----------



## Jh543 (Apr 13, 2008)

*try,,,,oooooo*


----------



## Jh543 (Apr 13, 2008)

*2x2*

(10.97), 9.50, 9.56, (8.83), 9.22 = 9.43
Good, 


*3x3*

16.80, (17.11), 15.72, (14.09), 15.21=15.91
Good


*3x3 OH*

(54.25), (35.90), 36,63, 37.31, 38.15=37.36



*Pyraminx*

14.15, 15.02, (15.52), (9.55), 13.25=14.14


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 14, 2008)

3x3
14.45, 12.98, 15.39, (17.64), (11.89) = 14.27
Pretty Good....a nice 11sec solve though a bad 17 sec.

3x3 OH
(33.58), 33.77, 35.41, 34.24, (47.30) = 34.47
quite good for me. the last solve i dropped the cube like 10 times...

4x4
1:22.53, 1:37.67, 1:26.77, (1:18.14), (1:39.86) = 1.28.99
not bad... would have been much better without the 1.37xx one though...

BLD
3.29.83, 3.12.14, 3.09.75 = 3.17.24
very good, no dnf's and a fairly consistent average. i use 3OP

All and all, pretty good first week. i wont normally do BLD cause i can never find time or be bothered. same with 4x4. im using my 2H cube for OH because i dont actally have a OH cube now . im also using my left hand which i have been working on for a month or so. i normally use my right hand for it but wanted to change to left (used to average 27-29 with right hand though i dunno if i can still do that)


----------



## Karthik (Apr 14, 2008)

Mike, how do you remember so many Hex numbers?It must be getting really difficult as you try more cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> Mike, how do you remember so many Hex numbers?It must be getting really difficult as you try more cubes.



I've found that surprisingly easy, actually. It seems like I more often mess up unpacking the hex than I do forget the memo (I need to work on that). It helps that I spent so much time thinking up images on the fly before I switched to a memorized letter pair list. I always try to think up some image to go with the hex number. For instance, 0752 (for corners) would be 7 packs of cards (52 cards per pack), or for 659 (for edges) might have me imagining an alarm clock that's about to go off when it hits 7:00 (it's 6:59). It's really easy if there are one or more digits A-F, since then I can stick in something to go with the letters (and I treat 0 as O, so that works well too). If I get two letters together I can use one of my letter pair images in the overall image. I spend a little more time memorizing these than other things, though, since I have to think them up on the fly. That's one reason why I'm excited about switching to M2 - now I'll only have half as many hex numbers to remember.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 14, 2008)

woops, i keep forgetting to post the rest of my times...


Megaminx: 2:15.25, 2:20.47, 2:11.69, 2:07.18, 2:10.80 = 2:12.58
Clock: 14.30, 14.21, 14.78, 12.78, 15.59 = 14.43
Match the Scramble: 2:20.15, DNF, 1:50.34, 2:17.34, 2:01.27 = 2:12.92


3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:28.22, 1:55.43 = 1:28.22
Like Tyson says, "practice is overrated"


----------



## niKo (Apr 14, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (24.81) - 26.59 - (30.18) - 26.30 - 25.75 == *26.21*

30.18 = mistake >.<, lol.

By posting my times, am I automatically 'registered' for the competition, or is there something else I must do? 

(this is my first time solving competitively)

-niKo


----------



## joey (Apr 14, 2008)

niKo said:


> *3x3x3*: (24.81) - 26.59 - (30.18) - 26.30 - 25.75 == *26.21*
> 
> 30.18 = mistake >.<, lol.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you don't need to register!


----------



## niKo (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, that makes things easier.  

-niKo


----------



## pete (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
> 2x2x2: L B2 L2 U . R2 B’
> 2x2x3: U F U’ D F D’ F2



you could've done R' instead of R2 in the 2x2x2 step
and that would've left you with just 3 moves to
complete 2x2x3 :

2x2x2: L B2 L2 U R' B'
2x2x3: D F' D2
you're left with only 2 edges to orient (3 moves).

I've done it this way and the full solution was 35 moves
just following standard Petrus approach in under 2 minutes,
I've then ran out of time trying to improve on this...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

pete said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
> ...



Wow - you're right! I can't believe I missed this - I even spent about 10 minutes looking for something like it at the end of the 2x2x2. Very nice find!


----------



## guusrs (Apr 15, 2008)

Fewest moves: (scramble): D' F2 R' F R' D' U B' D' B' F U' B R2 D' F L F2
solve: L' B D' U2 . B' R' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 R' U' F' R' D' R' F2 D F2 D R' B R B' R' D' (29)
explanation: 
F2L minus pair: L' B D' U2.R2 U' F' R' D' R' F2 D F2
4th edge in F2L: D R' B R B' R' D'
leaving a 2-corner and 2-edge switch
at dot insert: B' R' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 R cancelling 1 move

Congrats Phil & Mirek with your 27-move solutions, I found this scramble very hard!

greetz

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2008)

*2x2x2*: = 7.80 7.50 7.91 7.59 15.38 = *7.77
3x3x3*: = 27.72 26.09 23.21 24.52 25.08 = *25.23*
*4x4x4*: = 2:00.31 (O) 1:58.63 (OP) 2:11.40 (O) 1:31.06 (P) 1:54.65 (OP) = *1:57.86*
*5x5x5*: = 2:26.86 2:25.34 3:37.63 2:56.05 2:59.75 = *2:47.55*
*2x2x2_bf*: = DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_bf*: = DNF 5:24.88 DNF = *5:24.88*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 44.68 48.97 1:09.68 54.75 43.93 = *49.47*
*3x3x3_match*: = 3:10.05 2:34.31 2:35.56 1:56.08 2:29.65 = *2:33.17*
*234-Relay*: *2:18.83* (OP)
*2345-Relay*: *5:07.41* (OP)
*Magic*: = 2.08 2.59 1.71 1.91 1.59 = *1.90*
*Master Magic*: = 7.75 5.46 4.34 6.00 4.47 = *5.31*
*Clock*: = DNF DNF 24.59 23.83 26.05 = *DNF*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:45.27 3:33.38 2:57.44 3:14.80 3:44.75 = *3:30.98*
*PyraMinx*: = 18.53 15.00 15.84 14.56 18.40 = *16.41*
*Square-1*: = 1:17.58 (P) 1:02.38 1:06.36 1:04.77 (P) 1:02.31 = *1:04.50*


----------

